# Rolleiflex question



## Jeff Canes (Jul 7, 2004)

Rolleiflex users, I just bought a 3.5E (1959-1961) off EBay for 225 USD, it came today.   Figured out how it works, with a little help for two books for Ian Parker (poorly written IMO) and my Baby-127

I think the ASA setting is just reference to reminded you what film is load in the camera. Its stuck and will not move


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 8, 2004)

Some of the E model have light meters, and some don't.  Mine does, but I don't even know if it works, because I just use my regular hand held meter.

If your's doesnt have a meter (little glass bumps on top of front of camera) then yes, it's just a reminder dial.  If yours does have a meter, it's just for setting the meter, and has no other effect on the camera.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks Matt, that what I was hoping you would say

And its a no meter model


----------

